# PHP Updaten



## Dr.Oekter (11. Nov. 2007)

zur Zeit laufen meine Seiten unter ISPConfig mit PHP 4.3.10-21.

Wie führe ich ein Update auf die aktuelle 5er Version durch?


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal vorgweg, die PHP Version der Webseiten hat nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun, da das PHP der Webseiten von Deiner Linuxdistribution stammt. Somit muss das PHP 5 auch mittels des Paketmanagers der Linuxdistribution installiert werden.

Welche Linuxdistribution und Version setzt Du ein?


----------



## Dr.Oekter (11. Nov. 2007)

Debian 3.1 und ISPConfig 2.3.1-dev und Apache 2.0.54


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2007)

Dann installier einfach PHP 5 mittels apt wie im perfect setup tutorial beschrieben.


----------

